# Standedge tunnels, July 2012



## PaulPowers (Jul 30, 2012)

First off let me apologise for the pics, I was stuck with the little bridge camera 

History bit stolen from Wiki - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standedge_Tunnels


> The Standedge Tunnels (Standedge is normally pronounced Stannige) are four parallel tunnels that run beneath the Pennines at the traditional Standedge crossing point between Marsden and Diggle, on the edges of the conurbations of West Yorkshire and Greater Manchester respectively, in northern England.
> There are three railway tunnels and a canal tunnel (on the Huddersfield Narrow Canal). The canal tunnel is the longest and oldest of the tunnels, and holds the record as the longest and highest canal tunnel in Britain. All four tunnels are linked by cross-tunnels or adits at strategic locations within the tunnels. The adits allowed the railway tunnels to be built much more quickly by allowing 'waste spoil' to be removed by boat and reducing the need for shafts for construction.
> Of the railway tunnels, only the tunnel built in 1894 is currently used for rail traffic. Closed in 1943, the canal tunnel was re-opened in May 2001. The Standedge Tunnel Visitor Centre, at the Marsden end of the tunnel, serves as a base for boat trips into the canal tunnel and hosts an exhibition which depicts the various crossings.



First off let me just mention that the central tunnel seems to be a cut through for the railway staff, I had to dodge down side tunnels quite a few times in the pitch black as jeeps drove past!

One of the Jeeps was parked up next to a tunnel to the canal, once it shifted I dashed over and had a nosey but didn't stick around to take pics 























Drain down to the Canal


----------



## freespirits (Jul 30, 2012)

nice pics and looks like a nice mooch


----------



## King Al (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting find that Paul, don't like the sound of jeeps running down the tunnel though!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice find! Great bit of brickwork porn!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah walking out with the torches off was a bit of a challenge, I had to sneak past the workers and walk half a mile with near enough zero light

I used the daylight at the south porth to keep myself in the middle of the tunnel


----------



## peanuts (Jul 30, 2012)

access to these tunnels is gonna get a lot more restricted in the near future as the eletrification of the entire route is schedualed to happen over the next two years .
work has already started at stalybridge with remoddedling and resiggnaling and two new platforms 

anybody planning a visit be aware there will be alot more activity especialy overnight and at weekends


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 30, 2012)

Very interesting,thanks for sharing.


----------



## phill.d (Jul 30, 2012)

That's one Epic tunnel, or should I say four tunnels. It took us a full hour to walk from end to end, you start off in Lancashire and come out in Yorkshire. A good set of shots there Paul.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice report on a subject I like.


----------

